# Around the Summer League Thread



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Apparently, ALL GAMES, from ALL LEAGUES, will be having a webcast this year.

4 Games today. 

I'll tell you what to watch, and what NOT to watch.

Game 1, San Antonio vs. Philly at 3 PM. SKIP. Boring game. Jason Smith and Thad Young are the highlights on Philly. Human highlight reel James White is playing on San Antonio's team. Definitely a boring match, not worth watching.

Game 2 at 5 PM, YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS. This is where it all kicks off. Seattle vs. Dallas. The key player to watch in this game will be Mouhammad Sene on Seattle. This is a future DPOY we will get to witness in all his summer league glory. Expect maybe 7 blocks today. Other players of interest on Seattle are first round draft picks Kevin Durant and Jeff Green. Now Dallas, is a little bit of no frills, I guess they have Diop and Fazekas...but more importantly, they have "Thats my guy!"...thats right, Eddie Basden will be suting up for Dallas. So tune into this one to see Saer Sene and his dominating performance. Not quite Sene vs. Oden yet...but the battle of Senegal at the center spot should be the best match of the day.

Game 3 features the Grizzlies facing off the Chinese National Team. Michael Conley Jr. is the highlight of the Memphis team, and he'll have a solid running mate in Rudy Gay. On the Chinese national team, you have Yi Jianlian, rookie holdout of the Bucks. You can continue to watch him struggle. But the real player to watch is Wang Zhizhi. This guy has become a beast. RECOMMENDATION: SKIP THIS GAME.

Game 4, Portland vs. Boston. Now Boston just has Gerald Green and Rajon Rondo. Portland is going to be a team to watch, and disappointment here, with basically their entire team minue Pryzbilla and Roy suiting up (I'll get back to that in awhile). Post scorer LaMarcus Aldridge will be worth watching, as well as Sergio Rodriguez, and Josh McRoberts. But the real story of the day will be about Greg Oden's NBA debut. But the day will be tainted because of Brandon Roy's selfishness. He is acting like a primadonna, putting himself above the best of the team. Well guess what Brandon, you suck, you only played 57 games, you didn't make the playoffs, your team sucked, you only won ROY, not MVP, get off your ****ing high horse. Your not that good. You'll probably have an injury plagued career and be declared a bust after your ROY season. You are just letting your team down, and causing a huge chemistry tear between yourself and the rest of the team. That is why you were the completely wrong pick at #2, and why Tyrus Thomas is better than you. Thomas will bulge into a superstar because he is hungry, you are content with being a loser, and just want to cottail Oden. Thomas will eat your soul. So in the end, you should watch this game because of Greg Oden.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Brandon Roy is the truth, man. Tyrus was a good pick for us but no reason to hate... B-Roy is the real deal.

Good summaries. By the way, I think Big Baby will be worth watching in the Boston game. I'm really intrigued by how his game will translate. Gabe Pruitt should incorporate some highlight reel athletics as well, I think.

I like Philly's team too, with some really interesting prospects. Philly's a franchise that's always had a ton of potential but has been held hostage by bad GMing and one superstar that wasn't ever a great fit. Now that they're really looking to build the team's depth, I'm sort of excited to watch them develop. I've always been a fan of Philly sports, and will root for them when they aren't playing Chicago. Derrick Byars, Herbert Hill, Thad Young, Jason Smith mixing it in with Louis Williams, Rod Carney... that's worth watching.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> But the day will be tainted because of Brandon Roy's selfishness. He is acting like a primadonna, putting himself above the best of the team. Well guess what Brandon, you suck, you only played 57 games, you didn't make the playoffs, your team sucked, you only won ROY, not MVP, get off your ****ing high horse. Your not that good. You'll probably have an injury plagued career and be declared a bust after your ROY season. You are just letting your team down, and causing a huge chemistry tear between yourself and the rest of the team. That is why you were the completely wrong pick at #2, and why Tyrus Thomas is better than you. Thomas will bulge into a superstar because he is hungry, you are content with being a loser, and just want to cottail Oden. Thomas will eat your soul. So in the end, you should watch this game because of Greg Oden.


That is ****ing hilarious.

So much hate. So so much hate.

Brandon Roy has a foot injury which the doctors decided to heal with rest instead of surgery. The rest during the season worked. This is the off-season rest that the TEAM wanted for him.

The Blazers also has several guards they want to give extended looks. It actually helps the TEAM to have Brandon not play.

Brandon was the smartest player on the floor last season. Of any player on the roster under 25, he is the one least in need of summer league play.

Brandon is a new father. For these all these reasons, the TEAM asked Brandon to skip Summer League.

But, please, don't lets "facts" get in the way of a really good hate-filled diatribe.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Just an FYI....Brandon Roy is in Las Vegas practicing with the team. The team won't let him play. He wants to. 

But we Blazer fans know that Thomas....(The future Hall of Famer) should have been the #1 overall pick and probably would have been this year as well.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Just an FYI....Brandon Roy is in Las Vegas practicing with the team. The team won't let him play. He wants to.
> 
> But we Blazer fans know that Thomas....(The future Hall of Famer) should have been the #1 overall pick and probably would have been this year as well.



I would say the majority of Bulls fans love and respect BRoy's game. No one is touting Tyrus to be that good even though we love him. The jury is out and we are hoping for good things. Roy is already good and will continue to get better. 

We couldn't come out of the draft with Roy and Thomas because we did not get the 7th pick. Great job by Pritchard. I would say for us, Tyrus and Thabo is better than Roy and O'Bryant/Sene/Simmons/Armstrong though.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Anybody trying to check out the sixers and spurs on NBA.com's webcast? I got nothing but a black screen... something tells me that the powers that be at NBA.COM serverely underestimated the bandwidth demand... So far - I'm not impressed!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

We wonder why other forums think we are nothing but a bunch of homers???


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Game 4, Portland vs. Boston. Now Boston just has Gerald Green and Rajon Rondo. Portland is going to be a team to watch, and disappointment here, with basically their entire team minue Pryzbilla and Roy suiting up (I'll get back to that in awhile).


I see that people already explained why Roy is not there, so I will skip this understandable tantrum by someone that had to watch TT this year and not Roy - hope he gets better so one day he will be as good as Roy was this year - he sure has all the physical tools (not sure about the gray matter between the ears, however).

But, Portland does not have all the team there even if they had Roy and Joel, only the projected starting PF and Center will be playing. Neither of which was a starter this last season - the starting PG and SF from last year (and projected for this upcoming year, barring trades) will not be playing in addition to Roy.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sixers Spurs worked for me, and I closed it after a minute as I had no interest. But now I can't watch a little of Durant because it says it is outside my local region. Whats the point of putting it online?

Agh


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

It's telling me that the webcast is not available in my area. I live in Tempe, AZ, a suburb of Phoenix. What gives? Am I too close to Las Vegas or something?


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Open Windows Media Player, use File|Open URL...

and enter:

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9912/500_nba-league_pass_dallas_051201.asx


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

for china vs memphis:
http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9920/500_nba-league_pass_memphis_051201.asx


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yi kind of reminds me of Nocioni a bit. A Nocioni/Dirk mix. I think Noah is going to be better. Conley Jr. is an absolute stud though.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

IE windows media worked for me. Firefox did not for some reason.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

And Yi is now on a Rudy Gay poster.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

oh damn rudy gay just went around, over, and through yi. 
welcome to the nba.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Based off this, Yi has no right to demand a trade from the Bucks, and should feel VERY lucky that he is even going to play in the NBA, because the guy sucks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

durant scored 18 points. *Had 1 rebound in almost 30 minutes. 

* Went 5-17. Seattle lost to Dallas. Diop played center for the mavs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

At halftime China is ahead of memphis by 12. Yi has 14 points *7 fouls. Five turnovers, 3 rebounds. *


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

truebluefan said:


> durant scored 18 points. *Had 1 rebound in almost 30 minutes.
> 
> * Went 5-17. Seattle lost to Dallas. Diop played center for the mavs.





truebluefan said:


> At halftime China is ahead of memphis by 12. Yi has 14 points *7 fouls. Five turnovers, 3 rebounds. *


Everybody falls the first time.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yi looks like he'll be the worst defender in NBA history. 

He is very weak. Conley was pushing him around even.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I've watched a few min here and there. So Yi is looking bad huh?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> I've watched a few min here and there. So Yi is looking bad huh?


His defense is nonexistent. 

He has a lot of spin moves he is using that he is getting fouled on (and he occasionally hits the lucky fallaway), but against real NBA competition, he is going to get stripped so badly with that crappy spin move.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks Sloth. I'm hoping we can see signs of progress from Tyrus and Thabo on Monday. Tyrus better be a little bigger and I hope the assistants focus on running the offense through him a few plays. 

It'll be interesting to see JOC and if Gray can actually bang down low. I'm not looking for too much from these two.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The chinese game and the portland game will be shown on NBA TV tomorrow, tape delayed.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

yi's defense was pretty terrible. 
if the match ups with rudy guy are any indication, he defintely cannot defend sf's.

offensively, i thought he looked good. defintely better in the second half.
he fouled out alexander johnson with his speed and he showed good foot work in the post.

basically he's a matchup problem if your team doesn't have an athletic big man.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> His defense is nonexistent.
> 
> He has a lot of spin moves he is using that he is getting fouled on (and he occasionally hits the lucky fallaway), but against real NBA competition, he is going to get stripped so badly with that crappy spin move.


On the outside chance that the Bulls trade for the guy you probably should hold off on the bashing seeing as you'll be kissing his *** down the road. First off he's a pf and shouldnt be expected to cover quicker guys on the wing and second i think he did outscore the other guy didnt he?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Warriors defeated Hornets. 110-102

M.Belinelli 37 pts. O'Bryant 3 pts 10 rebounds. 

76ers won by two over Detroit. 

L Williams had 32 pts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Remember Fizer scored a ton of points in one of his summer league games, years ago.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

At this rate, O'Bryant will be out of the league before his rookie deal is finished. I just don't get how 7 footers can become decent basketball players at the very end.

Marco is going to be good. I don't know how Phoenix did not use both their 1sts to move up and grab him.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Dallas has Diop in summer league :basket:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Uh-oh, Spencer Hawes lighting it up...20 page thread coming...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx

Link to...Yi-Haw action.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I have seen a few minutes of this game after reading about Hawes' offensive explosion, and I don't see him anywhere near the action defensively or near the glass.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

It's summer league. It doesn't mean much. Lonny Baxter was a summer league MVP and now he's not in the league.

That being said, Hawes put a nice performance together. We'll see what Noah can do when his time comes.

But here's some other guys I find interesting (can we swing a minor trade for one of them?):

Justin Williams- I've kept my eye on him since I watched him completely defensively dominate a game in college, back at Wyoming. He's one of those guys that looked fairly fluid on offense too, nothing to write home about but could easily develop into an Antonio Davis type, except with a ton more defense. Great shot blocking instincts, great defensive positioning, knows how to rebound. 17/11, 7-for-10 tonight. He's a free agent, I think. Would love to spend part of the MLE on him.

Hilton Armstrong- I've been talking about him for a while too, but he managed to go for 17/5/2blocks in just 19 minutes tonight. Kid is talented. Probably has a limited ceiling, but is close to hitting it. He'll make a very fine backup big for a team, probably not New Orleans since Chandler and West are heavy minute guys and Cedric Simmons is there to fill in a bunch too. Behind Ben Wallace, however, Armstrong could be a serious asset.

Louis Williams- We've been waiting for this kid to breakout, and I think he might do so very soon. I know it's just summer league, but this guy's upside was tremendous when he entered the league out of high school. He just went for 32/4a/4r/4s and a fairly veteran-esque 17-for-17 from the FT line.

Julius Hodge- lined up at center?! This guy had a tremendously disappointing first season, spending most of it in the D-League, but he just needs a chance. His game reminds me of Nocioni, high energy but not as frantic and in your face as Noch. Great rebounder for his size, puts the ball on the floor but can shoot the J as well. Put up 14/10 the other day. I've always wondered if he'd just fizzle out or if he was gonna get a legit chance in the league. I hope he does get a chance.


As of right now, I really think that we should make a run at Justin Williams. Even during the regular season, he was good for 5 and 4.5 in just 12.8 mpg. He's 23 years old, still getting better, has great long arms and defensive instincts, and when given the chance in garbage games, he's shown some double-doubles and several 3-block games. I hope he's on our radar, at least.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

That thug Awvee Storey is on the Bucks summer league team. That thug should be in jail. Hopefully Yi sits out the year and becomes a free agent if the Bucks are going to shelter murderers.

Greg Oden vs. Diop. This could prove to be quite a struggle for Oden.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> Justin Williams- I've kept my eye on him since I watched him completely defensively dominate a game in college, back at Wyoming. He's one of those guys that looked fairly fluid on offense too, nothing to write home about but could easily develop into an Antonio Davis type, except with a ton more defense. Great shot blocking instincts, great defensive positioning, knows how to rebound. 17/11, 7-for-10 tonight. He's a free agent, I think. Would love to spend part of the MLE on him.
> 
> Hilton Armstrong- I've been talking about him for a while too, but he managed to go for 17/5/2blocks in just 19 minutes tonight. Kid is talented. Probably has a limited ceiling, but is close to hitting it. He'll make a very fine backup big for a team, probably not New Orleans since Chandler and West are heavy minute guys and Cedric Simmons is there to fill in a bunch too. Behind Ben Wallace, however, Armstrong could be a serious asset.


When Sacramento FINALLY gave Justin Williams some playing time towards the end of the season, he quite easily outplayed Brad Miller and the rest of Sacramento's pathetic group of bigs. What's really impressive about him is that I believe he measured 6'7" w/o shoes at the pre-draft camp yet he was still the Kings best center by far. He's a restricted free agent, so the Kings can match any offer up to the MLE. 

Hilton Armstrong was the guy I was hoping for at pick #16 in last year's draft. He went a bit higher than expected (12th), but I was a big fan. The initial Chandler for PJ trade was so lopsided that I was holding out hope that we could somehow get Armstrong in the deal.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

SALO said:


> When Sacramento FINALLY gave Justin Williams some playing time towards the end of the season, he quite easily outplayed Brad Miller and the rest of Sacramento's pathetic group of bigs. What's really impressive about him is that I believe he measured 6'7" w/o shoes at the pre-draft camp yet he was still the Kings best center by far. He's a restricted free agent, so the Kings can match any offer up to the MLE.
> 
> Hilton Armstrong was the guy I was hoping for at pick #16 in last year's draft. He went a bit higher than expected (12th), but I was a big fan. The initial Chandler for PJ trade was so lopsided that I was holding out hope that we could somehow get Armstrong in the deal.


Williams is an interesting player, but he's incredibly raw offensively. I have doubts about how well he'll ever fit in in Sacramento given that they typically demand a fairly advanced set of skills from their bigs. Still, he was a heck of a shot blocker in college, is a decent rebounder, and a good athlete. I'm interested in seeing how Jackson Vroman performs for us in the summer league, I've always liked him...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I like Vroman too. He, along with cash and our 2005 1st landed us Luol


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

I also like Vroman, but it seems that he's back to playing w/ the Hornets instead of us...
http://www.nola.com/sports/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-31/1183704264306690.xml&coll=1

Edit: Looks like he had a decent game yesterday for them...
http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520700005


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I posted this in another thread. Here is what Tyrus did last year in summer league.



> Tyrus put up:
> 
> 10 points 4 rebound 5 personal fouls in 28 minutes in his debut (very jittery).
> 
> ...


So maybe 27 PPG 12 RPG 2 BPG 2 SPG this year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

27 ppg? What?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

HB said:


> 27 ppg? What?


Tyrus preys on weak prey. Look at the rosters for the summer league. Sean Williams is the best big after Tyrus. Tyrus is going to eat these guys up.

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/07sl_rosters.html


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oden scored a little more. He had 9 fouls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

YI. 18 pts. His shooting has been awful the last two days. Conditioning? 8 fouls 4 rebounds 3 blocks. China is 2-1, I think


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Oden scored a little more. He had 9 fouls.


And a billion excuses for his bad performance once again.

He might end up being a bust. He knows how to play the media/fans by saying all the right things, but at the end of the day, the guy is out of shape. It doesn't seem like he puts the work in. That can keep him from being great. He looks more like Curry/Chandler as a rookie, than a Shaq/Duncan. Definitely not NBA ready, and more of a project. If he gets injured seriously, like back troubles or knee troubles like a lot of big men get, with his questionable work ethic, that is where the bust comes in. Once he gets injured, does he come back and develop further? He definitely looks like quite a bit of a project.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> And a billion excuses for his bad performance once again.
> 
> He might end up being a bust. He knows how to play the media/fans by saying all the right things, but at the end of the day, the guy is out of shape. It doesn't seem like he puts the work in. That can keep him from being great. He looks more like Curry/Chandler as a rookie, than a Shaq/Duncan. Definitely not NBA ready, and more of a project. If he gets injured seriously, like back troubles or knee troubles like a lot of big men get, with his questionable work ethic, that is where the bust comes in. Once he gets injured, does he come back and develop further? He definitely looks like quite a bit of a project.


Time will tell.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Al Thorton may be a nice player for the clippers. Hard to tell, lol, no one is playing defense in this game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yi actually had 20 points, the last 2 won the game for China (1-2).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thorton scored 24 pts. Eight boards. 2 blocks, 7 fouls. Three t/o. 1 assist.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> And a billion excuses for his bad performance once again.
> 
> He might end up being a bust. He knows how to play the media/fans by saying all the right things, but at the end of the day, the guy is out of shape. It doesn't seem like he puts the work in. That can keep him from being great. He looks more like Curry/Chandler as a rookie, than a Shaq/Duncan. Definitely not NBA ready, and more of a project. If he gets injured seriously, like back troubles or knee troubles like a lot of big men get, with his questionable work ethic, that is where the bust comes in. Once he gets injured, does he come back and develop further? He definitely looks like quite a bit of a project.



He hasn't made any excuses. He is only a project offensively, and then not a very big one. He is 19. Duncan after graduating was torn to shreads by Greg Oestertag of all people in summer league. Aldridge looked like a huge project last year in summer league as well. This is the very first time Oden has played against anyone close to his size. He needs to work harder on the boards, and develop a better post game, but I watched those summer league games, and he has blocked 10 shots.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Oden's not even feeling well, he has a virus or something.


The Bulls play their first summer league game against Indy today at 3pm. I can't find it being webcast anywhere, I guess NBA.com is content to show all the games that don't involve the Bulls, why no love for the Pepsi league? Anyone have any info on this being telecast hook a brotha up..


ACE


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/07summerleague.html

Is the Rocky Mountain Revue going to be on ESPN again? I remember it was the year we drafted Jay Williams.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i'm not familiar with the summer league rules...

just how many fouls are players allowed to get???

oden had 9 fouls in a game...?????


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> i'm not familiar with the summer league rules...
> 
> just how many fouls are players allowed to get???
> 
> oden had 9 fouls in a game...?????



Ten, Oden also fouled out with ten in another game.

ACE


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Ten, Oden also fouled out with ten in another game.
> 
> ACE


Given how NBA refs generally treat rookies, I find this rule stunningly counter-productive.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Durant 18 pts 1 rebound in a loss to the knicks. 4-19


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I just love these type of shots of players shots getting blocked at their peak. 










Felton: "I can't believe you got picked #3 mang. Im sorry to say, but you suck."

Morrison: "That's some cold sh*t. I'm going to cry."


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/07/breaking_news_odens_summer_lea.html


A little insight into Greg Oden. 

Good luck this year Bulls fans


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

transplant said:


> Given how NBA refs generally treat rookies, I find this rule stunningly counter-productive.



How so? I think it is good, lets them play and also lets them see how easy it is to get a foul whistled.


ACE


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Redick had 30 points last night for the Magic.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> How so? I think it is good, lets them play and also lets them see how easy it is to get a foul whistled.
> 
> 
> ACE


My thought was that allowing 10 fouls leads to developing bad habits that, once the regular season starts, will get a rookie fouled out in about 2 minutes. However, after watching some of yesterday's game, it appears that the summer league refs adjust their whistles to the 10 foul rule (I think they have to ice down their whistles during halftime).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Garcia had a nice game for the Kings! 21 points, 6-10, 4-6 in 3's. He had 6 t/o.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> And a billion excuses for his bad performance once again.
> 
> He might end up being a bust. He knows how to play the media/fans by saying all the right things, but at the end of the day, the guy is out of shape. It doesn't seem like he puts the work in. That can keep him from being great. He looks more like Curry/Chandler as a rookie, than a Shaq/Duncan. Definitely not NBA ready, and more of a project. If he gets injured seriously, like back troubles or knee troubles like a lot of big men get, with his questionable work ethic, that is where the bust comes in. Once he gets injured, does he come back and develop further? He definitely looks like quite a bit of a project.


Oden isn't out of shape, he's just old. He's apparently aging twice as fast as normal, so he's 38 going on 40. He really quite agile for a man his age.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Hawes 4-16 FG today and ESPNEWS showed highlights/lowlights of him missing a few hook shots and a dunk in traffic. No feed from the Bulls game (though I might have turned on the set too late).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carney had 30 for philly. Williams added 29. 

Yi had 3 pts, 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 9 fouls, 5 t/o in 24 minutes. They lost to the Knicks 88-65

Clippers lost 90-76

Thornton 17/7
Kamen 14/3 1 block. Between both players they had 11 turnovers.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> Carney had 30 for philly. Williams added 29.
> 
> Yi had 3 pts, 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 9 fouls, 5 t/o in 24 minutes. They lost to the Knicks 88-65
> 
> ...


Poor Kamen. Having himself relegated to the summer league just to get his cavemen self back into shape.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Yi has averaged 13.7 ppg on 30% shooting, 5rpg, 1.7bpg

Thats pretty pathetic for a 7" player in summer league play...


ACE


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Yi has averaged 13.7 ppg on 30% shooting, 5rpg, 1.7bpg
> 
> Thats pretty pathetic for a 7" player in summer league play...
> 
> ...


Poor, poor, Milwaukee.


----------

